# donor IUI sperm



## borntoshop7474 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi


Does anyone know which hospital in the UK has the best success rate for donor IUI,  we have been through 4 ICSI treatments and unfortunately have come to the end of that, we went to Aberdeen for all 4.  Aberdeen did say that there would be a year or more to wait for donor sperm but it would be free??  success rate for this hospital isn't great, and donor IVF only had around 26% chance of working.  

Any advice would be most appreciated as Im not sure where to go for this treatment now.  

thanks

born x


----------



## toots6574 (Sep 4, 2009)

hi born  

sorry cant give you any statistics i think the odds are on your body and not the quality o the sper myself and my dp are under dundee and we are are only 50 pound for our sperm i havnt heard anyhting about the fre sperm but great if this is true for you  

we are only 250 for a natural cycle of iui and thats with donor sperm  

i would just remember that if you are going to choose another clinic you will have thesame waiting times as anyother person which are unfortunatly long  

sorry i could be much more help i hope everything works out the best for you sending you a huge   and lots of    

toots x


----------

